# Ford 1900 Hydraulic Lift Problem



## telrod (May 29, 2018)

Having an issue with the hydraulic lift on a Ford 1900. When the tractor is first started, the lift works perfect. After you mow with the bush hog for 20 to 30 minutes and the fluid gets hot, you start hearing a sound like the pump is starving and the lift drops. When you try and raise the lift, it will raise and fall back down on its own until it eventually drops and will not raise at all. You can let the tractor sit for a couple of hours and the lift will work like new again until it gets hot and you go through the same thing all over again. The hydraulic fluid was drained and refilled with new fluid and it does the same thing. Any ideas on what to look for would be appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a look at the strainer, item 15 in the attachment: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr49094ar666017


----------



## telrod (May 29, 2018)

RC, I have not checked the strainer. Didn’t even know it was there until I joined this forum yesterday. The tractor is at my great grandparent’s old farm 450 miles from where I live. I drive over every 2-3 weeks in the summer to check on the place and mow. I will be going back the 2nd week in June and will tear into it. I will let you know what I find. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy telrod,

Be prepared - you are going to have to drain the fluid because the suction screen is at the bottom of the reservoir. If the fluid looks bad, you might as well put new fluid in the reservoir. Use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford spec 134D (read the label on the bucket). You can find UTF at Tractor Supply Stores, auto parts stores, Walmart, etc. Comes in 5 gallon buckets. About $40/bucket. I don't know how much your tractor takes.....you will need at least two 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## telrod (May 29, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up sixbales. I’ll get the strainer gasket & UTF before I head that way.


----------



## Andy Tryon (May 29, 2018)

My 1700 is doing the same thing, I am checking on o-rings sucking a bit of air after the tractor sat for a few years! I am no pro on this and even posted asking for help, but that may be worth checking, especially if your farm is a long drive from the parts place like me!


----------



## telrod (May 29, 2018)

Andy, I am actually leaving Texas today & headed to Oklahoma to work on the tractor & hopefully get the place mowed down. I'll post what I find early next week.
Thanks


----------



## Fool stringer (6 mo ago)

I am having the same problem with my 1900. The oil has bubbles in it. I have cleaned my screen, changed the oil, changed all the O rings, even replaced the pump. Any ideas? I'm worn out


----------

